# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Προτεραιότητα σύνδεσης παλμοτροφοδοτικού ή κατανάλωσης.

## Raitelis

Γεια χαρά. Όταν συνδέουμε μια κατανάλωση στο δίκτυο με χρήση παλμοτροφοδοτικού ας πούμε, πιο ασφαλές είναι να βάζεις πρώτα το τροφοδοτικό,στο ρεύμα και μετά την κατανάλωση ή αντίθετα; π.χ φόρτιση κινητού, λαπτοπ κλπ.  Τι γνώμη έχετε για αυτό;  

Άποψη μου πρώτα βάζουμε το καλώδιο στην πρίζα ώστε τυχόν επαγωγικά ρεύματα και σπινθήρες να εξισορροπηθούν και να σταθεροποιηθεί η τάση, και επίσης στην περίπτωση που αστοχήσει το τροφοδοτικό για οποιοδήποτε λόγο , πχ βραχυκύκλωμα καλωδίων, την γλυτώνει η συσκευή αφού θα δούμε η θα ακούσουμε κάτι. Μιλάμε για ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές. 

Η άλλη άποψη λέει ότι πρώτα συνδέουμε την κατανάλωση για να μην υπερφορτωθούν οι πυκνωτές στο τροφοδοτικό και τελικά να μην περάσει περισσότερο ρεύμα στην κατανάλωση.

Ποιο είναι το σωστό και γιατί;

----------


## Panoss

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, το πρώτο για να σταθεροποιηθεί η τάση εξόδου και να μην πάει καμιά υπέρταση στο φορτίο.

----------


## ioannis_83

εχετε δει πολλες φορες υπερταση η διακυμανση εξοδου σε smps?????

----------


## pstratos

Έχω ενα εργαστηριακό switching trofodotik;o. Όταν ανοιγεις διακόπτη ανάβει ακαριαία, δείχνει τάση/ρεύμα, ΑΛΛΑ η έξοδος είσε σε ρελέ που ανοίγει ~1sec μετά. Τι να ξέρει ο κινέζος??

----------


## Panoss

> εχετε δει πολλες φορες υπερταση η διακυμανση εξοδου σε smps?????



Αν χαλάσει;
Και όχι μόνο.

----------


## aris_kimi

> Γεια χαρά. Όταν συνδέουμε μια κατανάλωση στο δίκτυο με χρήση παλμοτροφοδοτικού ας πούμε, πιο ασφαλές είναι να βάζεις πρώτα το τροφοδοτικό,στο ρεύμα και μετά την κατανάλωση ή αντίθετα; π.χ φόρτιση κινητού, λαπτοπ κλπ.  Τι γνώμη έχετε για αυτό;  
> 
> Άποψη μου πρώτα βάζουμε το καλώδιο στην πρίζα ώστε τυχόν επαγωγικά ρεύματα και σπινθήρες να εξισορροπηθούν και να σταθεροποιηθεί η τάση, και επίσης στην περίπτωση που αστοχήσει το τροφοδοτικό για οποιοδήποτε λόγο , πχ βραχυκύκλωμα καλωδίων, την γλυτώνει η συσκευή αφού θα δούμε η θα ακούσουμε κάτι. Μιλάμε για ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές. 
> 
> Η άλλη άποψη λέει ότι πρώτα συνδέουμε την κατανάλωση για να μην υπερφορτωθούν οι πυκνωτές στο τροφοδοτικό και τελικά να μην περάσει περισσότερο ρεύμα στην κατανάλωση.
> 
> Ποιο είναι το σωστό και γιατί;



Η προτεραιότητα ενεργοποίησης είναι από την πηγή προς τα φορτία. Για την αποτροπή διέλευσης συγχρονισμένων ρευμάτων εισροής.

----------

